# Toccoa DH this weekend



## RatherbeFishing

Headed up to the mountains for the weekend and was planning on trying the Toccoa DH for the first time.

I have heard good things and have done research on where to park, etc. As a newbie to this water, are there any specific things to know or keep in mind?

Thanks!


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer

Should be good. I've fished there twice in the last 5 or 6 weeks and had a good time, big numbers but a little disappointed in the size this year. Rain in the forecast but shouldn't be enough to make a mess of the river. Be very careful wading and watch every step, you can be ankle deep with one step and over your head with the next. I would go there tomorrow myself if I had time, I'm hitting the AMI DH in the morning its closer to home.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer

BTW, that water is freezing. Dress according and the fish will be down close to the bottom so select your flys according.


----------



## RatherbeFishing

Thank you for the advice!

We will be careful with the wading and try to stay dry.


----------



## RatherbeFishing

And hope you catch some at Ami!


----------



## RatherbeFishing

Was a pretty slow day on the Toccoa Saturday. We got two to hand, but they seemed to be scattered and were very picky. The first one hit a pheasant tail flash and the second on came on a beaded black wooly bugger.

Sorry I couldn't get any pics. Haven't yet mastered the art of pulling out my phone and handling a fish.

Regardless, it was a fun day, even with the rain. I did notice that the rainbows in the Toccoa have vibrant colors, much like wild fish.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer

Sorry it was a bit slow. The last time I fished the Toccoa DH I fished from the canoe launch to the gauge station with good success. I hear guys talking about using small stuff but big stuff like golden stones and crawfish have been working great for me. This time of the year you have to be down on the bottom. I have some time off coming up in a couple days and I will be wearing out some streams for several days. Can't wait.


----------



## RatherbeFishing

There are definitely fish there. We fished more toward the bottom of the DH. Next time, we will try starting at the Canoe Launch and work downriver. Thanks again for the advice and enjoy your time off!


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer

I fished the Toccoa DH Sunday and last Tuesday and had a ball. It rained both days and kept the light weights at home. The trout were just nailing a Girdle bug and crawfish pattern. Still nothing big but thick ill tempered 11-13" rainbows all day. Could wade about anywhere and had a lot of fun.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer

So glad to finally see the DNR at the Toccoa DH section Saturday.. to bad they didn't come through around 8 and meet the 4 guys up at he canoe launch with about 8 rods lined up on the wall and 2 cans of worms.. They left when the rain started around 930. Drove me crazy that I couldn't get phone signal.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer

Haven't fished the Toccoa DH in a few weeks. Looking forward to getting back up there in the morning. I have a solid olive girdle bug I'm looking forward to trying.


----------



## Dialer

What is "DH"?....I have fished before Coopers creek, Deep Hole, and several other places on the Toccoa, all I've ever caught was sucker fish.....


----------



## Joe Brandon

Delayed harvest.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer

Had a ball again on the Toccoa DH Friday morning. Only saw 4 other guys fishing all day. Caught around 25 or so and missed another 25 or more... not sure why I had one of those days where had such a problem getting hooked up. Hope to get up there one more time before DH goes out.


----------



## NCHillbilly

TheTroutWhisperer said:


> Sorry it was a bit slow. The last time I fished the Toccoa DH I fished from the canoe launch to the gauge station with good success. I hear guys talking about using small stuff but big stuff like golden stones and crawfish have been working great for me. This time of the year you have to be down on the bottom. I have some time off coming up in a couple days and I will be wearing out some streams for several days. Can't wait.



I'm with you. If I'm fishing DH water, I hardly ever tie on anything smaller than a #12, usually go bigger than that.


----------

